# 2016 Cohutta bear  pics



## dakota78 (Sep 29, 2016)

A decent start to a tough Cohutta hunt .


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 30, 2016)

Good looking bear! Congrats


----------



## jbogg (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice bear!  Congrats!  Story?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice, congrats!  I would love to just see a bear that size hunting.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice bear  congrats


----------



## Hammer Spank (Sep 30, 2016)

Beautiful. Im guessing a mature sow?


----------



## dakota78 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone,   I spend a pretty good amount of time in Cohutta looking for fresh sign ,but this year i havent seen alot that makes me feel good about climbing a tree and waiting.  Seems like the acorns are spread out across all elevations that the bear are spread out too and arent having to move much to find food.   I normally just sit and watch bears this size waiting on a bigger bear but after seeing how this year was gonna be tough to even see a bear ,i decided to take this one.  After weeks of searching for fresh sign, i finally found one of the best places ive ever run across.  There was 6 piles of fresh huge scat and some smaller ones too. They were stripping the white oak tree limbs, and lots of trails leading to this one tree.  Well i decided to setup  my climber  and then i did a little more searching around the area to see if there were any more areas close by i might hunt. After two hrs of searching, i decided to come back to my stand and i found two fresh huge piles of scat right next to my stand. He had came in while i was out walking around .Well i hunted that evening and finally saw a decent bear within 80-100 yards walking straight to the white oak tree i was hunting over.  Well he stopped and put his nose in the air . He kept standing up and looking a contemplating on coming any closer . After a good 10 mins he walked back from where he came from.  I knew that he had busted me .  The next evening i hunted the  same area but with a better wind situation.  Well right before dark i looked down and seen this sow and watched her eat for awhile  until i got a decent shot.  I took the shot  and the bear ran straight up the tree.  I quietly  climbed down and located  her in the tree.  Ive never shot one out of the tree but i knew i was gonna have to try before she died in the tree . I took the shot and watched my illuminated nock head to the stars lol. I adjusted my sight and tried again. This time it was a hit. And she ran down and then fell to the ground .   I went on and field dressed her and got her back to the truck. Which was a good 1 1/2-2 miles in.   Its all fun til you kill one lol    i weighed her and packed her on ice .   She weighed 187 field dressed. Not a bad size but not the big one leaving the huge piles of scat and claw marks on the tree.  Hopefully ill get a chance at him this weekend.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrats man that is awesome, working that hard makes the trophy in my opinion. You put in the time and the story of the hunt is cool. I'll be in Cohutta the 9-16th, hope to get a chance at a bear like that!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 1, 2016)

I just have to ask. Why on earth would you bring anything out of the mountains whole. I killed a 150 lb old sow on opening day. My pack weighed about 100 lbs but I got her out in one non stop trip for 1.25 miles. Did it in about half an hour. If I had tried to get her out whole it would have taken me half a day and ruined the hide.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice Bear!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 2, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## dakota78 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lets just say im thankful for good friends.  I wanted to pack her out but they wanted to just slide her out on a drag sheet that has handles on it.  It actually wasnt too bad especially  since it right by the logging road and all down hill. It didnt take too long and no chance of ruining the hide.  This is my fifth bear in the last four yrs of hunting cohutta and havent had one slip yet.  I hope i didnt just jynx myself lol


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time for the whole story - and great bear. Good luck on the big one!


----------

